# If you use one, what size bucket for water changes?



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

*What size?*​
1g00.00%2-3g1312.50%5g8783.65%10g10.96%50g32.88%


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

Just wondering the most common size bucket people use, if they use one for water changes.
1 gallon
2-3 gallon
5 gallon
10 gallon
50 gallon


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I use 2 5 gallon buckets for draining, and 2 3gallon buckets I use for filling and moving fish.


----------



## matpat (Feb 21, 2008)

I didn't vote in the poll since I wasn't sure how to include my "buckets" 

I use a 30g Rubbermaid Trash can with an installed PVC drain for removing water from my tanks. It is on a Rubbermaid wheeled dolley making it easy to wheel around between tanks and to the floor drain. It also comes in handy for soaking driftwood 

I also use a 40g Rubbermaid trash can on a wheeled dolley for aging tap water or making up replacement water for my tanks.


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

5 gallon bucket for emptyin n fillin....wish i had an easier way though


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Old trusty pickle bucket has been doing water changes for 18 years.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Those 30 gallon trash cans on wheels rock for water changes, is what we used at the aquarium matainance company I used to work at. Had a sump pump in the bottom for easy refilling. Was beautiful. 

At home I just use a python. :lol:


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

I use a 50 gallon (220L) drum for my water changes and also a 200L wheelie bin. I'm in the process of sourcing a 1000L square water drum.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh jeez. I have two ~5 gallon buckets that I use to bring into work and fill with RO water. I add two of them and 1 more of tap water to a ~15gal bucket to get the correct water hardness. I use a ~10gal bucket to drain the tank twice a week, and refill it with the water in the 15 gal. I use the bucket on the stairs behind the tank, syphon it in technique to fill the tank. It can be a little difficult lugging all that water around the house and the car, but it buys me time until I can get an RO system or something better.


----------



## LuciousLeftFoot (Jan 27, 2008)

I user 4 five gallon buckets to remove the water then I use 3 five gallon gas(water use only, never had gas in them) cans I bought to refill and premix everything in. I am contemplating getting rid of the gas cans though, it's a lot of extra work to fill them and mix everything into them. I think I am going to find an old pond pump and use a 20gallon Sterilite as the refill container.


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

3 gallon bucket. I mainly use it to catch water from the python while I'm adjusting the tempeture at the sink.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

a 5 gallon bucket is standard, anything bigger and its too much weight, anything smaller and its back problems(from all the trips)

i use 2 5 gals, while 1 is filling in the bath tub the 2nd is being poored into the tank.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i use a hose attached to laundry tub for my water changes, but i use 5 gallon buckets for misc. things...


----------



## johnjamieson (Jan 22, 2008)

I use 4 5g buckets to do my changes.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

i have a python but i still use many buckets, i have 2 5's and an extra high 5 gal bucket size(prolly like 7 gallons) but now i have 0 cause i used them all to mortar and grout my new kitchen tile. they are now mortar and grout buckets.


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

I used a 5 gallon bucket for over a year and then finally spent the $40 on the python....ABSOLUTELY the best money i ever spent!


----------



## konvictkeeper (Jun 1, 2007)

i use a five gallon bucket and one gallon pitcher. i use the pitcher to empty the tank after i've vacced it and then use the bathtub to fill the bucket back up to refill the tank. pain in the butt! sometimes, for my ten, i'll just use the pitcher and the bathroom sink. when i get bigger and better tanks, i'll prolly invest in a python, which is what i used when i worked at petsmart.


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

I am 3 x 5g buckets.

How do you treat the water when using a python? or is it only for draining? I seen the price and ran, fer serious.


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

5 gallon and have to carry it up and down a flight of stairs... tank cleaning and workout in one!

Boomr


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

1 x 5g bucket but now have Lee's Water Changer as I found the Python too expensive and Lee's one is just as good.


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

D-007 said:


> 1 x 5g bucket but now have Lee's Water Changer as I found the Python too expensive and Lee's one is just as good.


does it include the sink hook up and everything like the python does? where did you get it?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

bulldogg7 said:


> I use 2 5 gallon buckets for draining, and 2 3gallon buckets I use for filling and moving fish.


Exactly the same here...
Gonna have to change my ways when I get my 180, :dancing:


----------



## juissed (Mar 10, 2008)

python...


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Zane said:


> I am 3 x 5g buckets.
> 
> How do you treat the water when using a python? or is it only for draining? I seen the price and ran, fer serious.


When using a python you have to treat the entire volume of the tank with your dechlor of choice. Then add the water from the tap via the python.

Right now the only tanks I have running are a 29g and a 20g. So I just use the trusty 5g buckets. When I had my 210g 7x2x2 running I would use the python to drain the tank water outside just by gravity and then hook the python up to the faucet, set the temperature and fill her back up after treating the tank of course.

I have 4 pythons, 2-50', 1-25', 1-15' I would use the 2 -50 footers to drain the tank outside. I acquired them all with the purchase or pickup of tanks that people were getting rid of. I haven't intentionally gone to the store to buy them. :thumb:


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

Thx for the info on the Python Irk. Sounds like a sweet deal for smaller tanks, chemical price could become an issue on large ones. Might have to grab one at auction one day.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is my story... 

Back Breaking Buckets :fish:

http://canadafishtank.com/wp_marcel/200 ... g-buckets/


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

I use a 5 gallon water jug like the kind that go on a water cooler.


----------



## strat1960s (Oct 17, 2007)

I use a five gallon buck for the dirty water and I use a garden hose to fill my tank. I can change out 20 gallons in about 30 minutes.

Ted


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Broken python for draining that leads to the front yard instead of the sink, and I fill with a 5G bucket.


----------



## dan57 (Nov 20, 2006)

Two 5-gallon orange "Homer" buckets from Home Depot.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I use some 9-pound old cat litter tub containter. Not a liter box! Just one of those bulk-sized containers they're sold in. I've used it for years, and it works wonderfully. But nonetheless, I can't wait to make my DIY-Python :thumb:


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

The kitty litter buckets are square, makes it easier to catch fish in them too.
Almost got 100 votes, anyone else wanna ring?


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

The kitty litter buckets are square, makes it easier to catch fish in them too.
Almost got 100 votes, anyone else wanna ring?


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

The kitty litter buckets are square, makes it easier to catch fish in them too.
Almost got 100 votes, anyone else wanna ring?


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

30 gal rubbermaid trash can with wheels, pumping the water with a mag drive 9.5


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

30 gal rubbermaid trash can with wheels, pumping the water with a mag drive 9.5


----------



## Zane (Feb 14, 2008)

I did not post that 3 times?
4 more votes, anyone left?


----------

